# Brewpubs In Melbourne?



## mje1980 (15/1/05)

I am hoping to go down to melbourne in feb with the missus, and am wondering if there are any good brewpubs or just pubs in the cbd area?? I like craft beer, so if there any good ones, let me know please. Cheers


----------



## sosman (15/1/05)

Lookup Bells, Gunn Island, Mountain Goat. If you search on google I am sure you will find a few more. There are quite a few out of town also.


----------



## joecast (17/1/05)

there is the james squire brewpub at the portland hotel also. if you go, try the stout, its fantastic.
joe


----------



## Backlane Brewery (17/1/05)

MJE, here's a few pubs & micros to be getting on with.
I'd probably rate Bells as a must-try over Gunns - the two are only a couple of km or so apart.
If you are going to be out & about maybe ring some of the regionals & see about tours etc.

Bells Hotel and Brewery - Brewpub
157 Moray St, South Melbourne, VIC 3205
Ph 03 9690 4511

Bintara Brewery Micro Brewery
17 Drummond St, Rutherglen, VIC 3685
Ph 02 6032 7517

Boyntons Brewing Company - Microbrewery
6619 Great Alpine Road, Porepunkah, VIC 3740
Ph 03 5756 2610

Buckleys Brewery Micro Brewery
Yarra Flats Brewery 
Factory 1, 4 Ardill St, Healesville, VIC 3777
Ph 03 5962 2701

Buffalo Brewery - Brewpub
Rmb1570 Boorhaman Rd, Boorhaman, VIC 3678
Ph 03 5726 9215

Carlton and United Breweries National Brewery
77 Southbank Boulevard, Southbank, Melbourne, VIC 3053
Ph 03 9342 5511

Geelong Brewing Micro Brewery
80 Point Henry Road, Moolap, VIC 3221
Ph 03 5428 5710

Grand Ridge Brewing Co. Micro Brewery
Main Rd, Mirboo North, VIC 3871
Ph 03 9778 6996

Gunn Island Brewery - Brewpub
102 Canterbury Road, Middle Park, VIC 3206
Ph 03 9690 1958 

Holgate Brewhouse Brewpub - Microbrewery
Keatings Hotel, 79 High Street, Woodend, VIC 3442 
Ph 03 5427 3502 - Microbrewery
Ph 03 5427 2510 - Brewpub

Jamieson Brewery & Lakeside Hotel - Brewpub
Eildon Rd, Jamieson, VIC 3723
Ph 03 5777 0515

Mountain Goat Beer Micro Brewery
56 Crown St, Richmond, VIC 3121
Ph 03 9428 1180


Portland Hotel - James Squire Brewhouse - Brewpub
115 Russell St, Melbourne, VIC 3000
Ph 03 9654 5000

Rifle Brigade Pub and Brewery - Brewpub
137 View St Bendigo, VIC 3550
Ph 03 5443 4092

Scottish Chiefs Tavern Brewery - Brewpub
Fitzroy Brewing & Steampacket Brewing Co 
99 Corio St, Geelong, VIC 3220
Ph 03 5223 1736

Stockade Brewery Micro Brewery
132-142 Bangholme Road, Dandenong South, VIC 3175
Ph 03 9706 6589

3 Degrees Brewpub
Number One QV Square, Crn Swanston & Lonsdale St, Melbourne, VIC 3000
Ph 03 9639 6766

The 3 Ravens Brewing Co Micro Brewery
1 Theobald Street, Thornbury, VIC 3071
Ph 03 9495 1666


----------



## RobW (17/1/05)

Don't forget St. Arnou in Little Collins St, The European Beer Cafe in Russell St & Bluestone Belgian in St. Kilda Rd.


----------



## johnno (17/1/05)

Curtain house, 252 Swanston in the city have a very large variety of beers. On tap and stubbies.
The Elephant and Wheelbarrow, Cnr Bourke and Exhibition St in the city have I beleive a large number of English beers on tap.
Definately get to Bells in South Melbourne if you can.

Cheers

johnno


----------



## mje1980 (19/1/05)

Does the elephant and wheelbarrow have good food too??


----------



## Backlane Brewery (19/1/05)

MJE, for my money the Elephant is best avoided...it's pretty much an English backpackers theme bar, beer seems pricey & the one & only time I went there was served way too cold, ie Australian temps not UK.


----------



## johnno (19/1/05)

mje1980 said:


> Does the elephant and wheelbarrow have good food too??


 What I saw being served uo looked pretty good. I havent eaten there myself. I was only in there for a short time as i saw the boss walking past outside so i had to get out of there quickly.

cheers

johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/1/05)

My fave is the Holgate's at Keatings Hotel Woodend .  

HANDPUMPS! :chug: HANDPUMPS! :chug: HANDPUMPS! :chug: HANDPUMPS! :chug: HANDPUMPS! :chug: 

Not much chance of your boss finding you there Johnno 

Warren -


----------



## johnno (19/1/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Not much chance of your boss finding you there Johnno


 Warren,
this one here would find me if I was in a snakewine micro in China. :lol: :lol: 

cheers
johnno


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/1/05)

johnno said:


> warrenlw63 said:
> 
> 
> > Not much chance of your boss finding you there Johnno
> ...


LOL! :lol: 

He or she must have microchipped you while you were passed out after a long lunch !  

Warren -


----------



## Stratis (19/1/05)

There have been a few threads on this so a search should help you.

Basically the best place in the CBD is the Portland Hotel. It's a brewpub which also has the entire James Squire range on tap. Another 2 brewpubs in the CBD are St Arnou and Three Degrees. In Richmond you've got the Great Britain (has the best range of beers on tap in Melbourne IMO) and Mountain Goat Brewery which only opens on Fridays from 5pm - Midnight.

Stratis.


----------



## The Duke (19/1/05)

the duke gives his 2 cents thumbs up to the holgate brewery, woodend....1 hour from melbourne.
and for fear of offending, my 2 cent thumbs down to portland hotel. yes, the golden harvest summer ale is good but the rest??? can you truely call yourself a brew pub when you get some bloke to come in once a month to brew up and leave?
excuse my subtlety, i'm a bit sipped up .... just having a break from the cricket. i'll blame it on the weather.


----------



## Plastic Man (19/1/05)

On the food rather than beer part of this topic...

I'm from Sydney - but last time I was in Melb I had a steak in a pub just up from the Elephant and Wheelbarrow called, (I think), The Orient. Across the road from the HArd Rock Cafe I thnk. I was without doubt the best steak I have ever eaten. I couldn't believe it.

The pub was nothing special in terms of the beers - but worth the steak alone. After the steak move to a better beer pub......


----------



## Linz (9/5/06)

Well,

Little squares and I will be in Melb on Thur thru to Sun(Fri arvo/night at the festival).....any new additions to the list worth seeing or any that have passed on???

We're planning on dropping into a number of these on the way in and way out of Vic too...

Beerz

Linz


----------



## Malnourished (10/5/06)

Linz said:


> any new additions to the list worth seeing or any that have passed on???


Stockade has passed on (well, it's now the Matilda Bay brewery) and I'm told Gunn Island's brewery is no longer in use.

There are no new brewpubs besides the second JS Brewhouse in the Docklands (don't bother) but Melbourne's better for pubs than it is brewpubs anyway.

Check out:

The Royston in Richmond (the best place to get a bunch of Vic micros and over the road from Mountain Goat - one of these two should be the place to be after Beertopia on Fri night)
Transport in Fed Square (not a great scene but they have good beers)
Bell's (they have a brilliant stout on at the moment, plus a beer on handpump)
Lambs Go Bar in Fitzroy (mostly bottled stuff)
JS Brewhouse in the CBD (esp. if they have Speculator)

For provisions to take home, go to:
Purvis Cellars in Surrey Hills (best bottlo on the east coast I say)
Cloudwine in Sth Melbourne/Camberwell/Brighton
Acland Cellars or King & Godfree (these do mostly imports so you can probably get most of their stuff at home)

New micros not in Melbourne:
Red Duck in Camperdown
Red Hill in Red Hill (highly recommended - worth the trip out there, they might have both a Weizenbock and a Hop Harvest Ale on at the moment on top of their regular stuff)
Bright Brewery in Bright (beers highly recommended, never been to the brewery though)
Bridge Road in Beechworth (recommended but not quite as strongly as the previous two)


----------



## Linz (10/5/06)

Thanks Mal,

We'll have the Digital camera and the Video too, so hopefully if I can work out that 'you tube' I'll see if I can put up some video of the events.....


----------



## Jazzafish (10/5/06)

I have stopped into the Young and Jackson in the city before. They have their own wheat beers. There is also an upstairs (kinda posh) "Cloie Bar" with MAtilda Bay brews on tap... dogbolter and redback.

Last time I started there and made a short walk to the James Squires which is a couple of blocks away near Greater Union. Mini Crawl :beer:


----------

